# Things you have lost down the icehole



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Was bored and thinking about all the stuff i have lost down the icehole while ice fishing. I lost a cell phone ice fishin' off catawba in '06 and a flask full of jim bean also in '06. And last year lost another cell phone at mosquito, also lost a two way radio at mosquito the next day because i didn't have my cell phone.My brother lost two of my ice scoops last year, so guess what he gave me for x-mas! Well how about you guys? I know i can't be the only one thats lost stuff down the hole.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

cell phone last year at mogadore, while ringing i pulled it out and dropped it right down the hole... i think thats why i get skunked out at mogadore, someone calls the fish and tells them im commin.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Little yellow Custom Jigs and Spins box full of my favorite #12's. Didn't even know I droped it until I saw it slowly sinking away and tried to grab it...too late. Also lost a key ring full of nail trimmer, knife, hook sharpener, etc. somewhere around '94 or '95.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

just about 1 of everything I take fishing with me ,,I like how they bounce once and right in the hole,,,,if you wanted to throw it in the hole ,,you could not do it


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lost the battery off my Vex, then I bought the carrying case for it. AquaView and Vex use the same battery so I was not without Vex til new battery arrived.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It doesn't matter what you drop,one bounce and in the hole it goes.Must be some kind of mysterious force that magnetizes everything dropped or kicked and gets sucked down the black hole like it never existed.I've lost my share of spud bars,shanty poles, ice scoops, ice jigs,unopened cans of soup,pop & beer and a couple of rods over the years.The 12" hole of the power auger might have had a little to do with it, now I only drill 8" holes .............Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, lets see, my rookie year I had 2 schoolie rods and a dead stick out at Wilhelm in the afternoon, very slow bite, I mean nothing, 2 schoolie rods in the water. Took a walk around to talk to some other guys, come back closer to my holes, an old timer says "did ya have 2 poles set up over there? I say yeah, he says "well, you got one now" Oh well, rookie mistake. Hours later at dusk the gills turn on, 1 schoolie and the deadstick, at about 20 gills in 15 minutes I"m unhooking one and look down and CLANK-CLANK-CLANK, there goes the deadstick into the abyss. Have lost an ice scoop since but have learned to secure my rods since that day. LOL Dont think that theres many guys out there that can say they lost 2 rods in one day, can this be a record? LOL.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Bong! Back in my partying days.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

sam kegg that is too funny, I did the same thing and used the same joke. I have lost several cellphones down the hole.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am new to icefishing but while at Gander Mtn a few weeks ago a guy told me his wife kept calling him to make sure he was ok and at one time he just answered the phone and with his mittens fumbled it right down the drain and the next thing he knew, the sherrifs dept was out checking on him as his wife thought he fell through while talking to him. A serious but funny story.
Salmonid


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been an OGF member since 04, but have made only one post. I couldn't pass up this one, however. About 3 years ago on Mosquito near the 305 ramp, two older friends were in a small shanty right beside me. All of a sudden they started wrestling around and screaming. I yelled over to ask what was going on, and one guy replied that he dropped his false teeth down the hole.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've dropped some keeper fish that made it back under the ice! Always ticks me off, but that is what happens with gloves and/or numb hands.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

capt S.........Did you really know the multitude of cryptic applications that a thread of this magnitude would usher in. Any-time there is a mechanically contrived circular opening, located in a sheet of ice that covers any body of water........and accompanied by the presence of humans (especially males)...WILL AUTOMATICLY AND MYSTERIOUSLY (AS IF GUIDED BY MAGNETIC CONVERGENCE) CONSUME ANY AND ALL OBJECTS THAT ARE SO MIS-HANDLED BY SAID HUMANS......WHO FIND THEMSELVES INCAPABLE TO QUICKLY RESPOND AND MUST BE RESOLVED TO WATCHING THAT ITEM DISAPPEAR INTO THE ABYSS OF THAT SAID ORIGINAL CIRCULAR OPENING ("OR JUST THAT PLAIN OLD HOLE IN THE ICE") THRU WHICH I HAVE LOST WAY TOO MANY ITEMS ........CAREFUL WHAT YOU DROP..... jON sR.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I've dropped some keeper fish that made it back under the ice! Always ticks me off, but that is what happens with gloves and/or numb hands.


that reminds me of a time on erie. got a real nice eye out of the hole just to have it break off above the ice. he went under the floor of the shanty between two holes and bounced around for a while. we were standing on our heads on the nasty bottom of the shanty trying to get a hold on him when he floped and went back down the hole. took a swedish pimple with him. thought he was the luckiest fish ever until the next day the kid who works for the guide came to our shanty. he caught the same fish with the jig still in his mouth! he returned my jig to me, but kept the fish!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

a 2-litre of Pepsi. used to open one up, take a gulp and it would be enough air in there to keep it from sinking. well, dummy me dropped it right in a hole unopened and it sank like a rock! that was back when i was younger and always warm, now that i am older there is no way i can handle a cold bevreage out there.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Billfish said:


> I have been an OGF member since 04, but have made only one post. I couldn't pass up this one, however. About 3 years ago on Mosquito near the 305 ramp, two older friends were in a small shanty right beside me. All of a sudden they started wrestling around and screaming. I yelled over to ask what was going on, and one guy replied that he dropped his false teeth down the hole.


Now thats funny!!!!!!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Had a freind toss a 8# walleye out of the shanty so I could put it were the gulls would not get to it. BUT we had drilled a hole for a tip-up that we didn't use,, and yep,, two flops and right in,, , GONE!


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Well if you were at osp the other day you may have herd mine. Ice4life got a nice gill. BUt it swallowed the hook. he asked me for my pliers. so i handed him my $80 leatherman. Next thing you know there is a gill on the ice and a leatherman in the lake. So he was catching fish but not out of the hole that the leathrerman went down. and im not getting any because i am pretty POed. Several people around us may have herd the commotion. So he is a good guy and went to Harbor freight ( greatest store ever) and got a magnet and we tied it to a rope. He kept trying it in the hole it went down but he didnt get it. Then there happened to be a guy walking buy with a camera. So he looked down for us and didnt see it. He said it was mud on the bottom so i thought all hope was lost. But then i told ice4life to try and put the magnet down his other hole. (one that all his fish were coming from) and Got it on like the first time. So apparently a leatherman is enough structure to attract fish. So we learned a valuable lesson. Dont take anything of value in the shanty. And if you are wanting to move around inside close the lid on the floor. And keep your knife and pliers tied to you.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

MJ515........Hey man....... your story just made my day. Glad you got your Leatherman back. And I'm glad that Ice4life (to coin a phrase) "IS OFF THE HOOK FOR YOUR PLIERS"......THANKS FOR SHARING THIS STORY.....See you guys soon.......jON sR.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

mousejam515 said:


> Well if you were at osp the other day you may have herd mine. Ice4life got a nice gill. BUt it swallowed the hook. he asked me for my pliers. so i handed him my $80 leatherman. Next thing you know there is a gill on the ice and a leatherman in the lake. So he was catching fish but not out of the hole that the leathrerman went down. and im not getting any because i am pretty POed. Several people around us may have herd the commotion...QUOTE]
> 
> True story, me and devildog were about 5 ft away in another shanty and heard him crying for about an hour and a half before ice went and got the magnet. It was the funniest thing ive ever heard. OMG LOL. The best part though was all the chearing when they caught it with the magnet.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

hehehe too funny! Well I got a radio in Mogadore and another in Presque Isle so the fish can communicate and warn each other whenever I fish either place! Oh and an Auger, cell phone....oh yea and a flashlight!

Gene


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

TxTransplant said:


> hehehe too funny! Well I got a radio in Mogadore and another in Presque Isle so the fish can communicate and warn each other whenever I fish either place! Oh and an Auger, cell phone....oh yea and a flashlight!
> 
> Gene


lol, how did you lose an auger through the ice?.... I havnt lost anything yet but I'm real new to ice fishing. There is still lots of time. lol


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Couple years ago I lost an unattended pole down the hole. Was fishing in that same hole about an hour later and caught a nice bass with two jigs in it's mouth, and guess what? Yep. Pulled my lost pole up thru the ice and was a very happy man. Well I did not learn my lesson after that. lost another one down the hole about a year later. This time it was gone. I was fishing in the summer by dock that was close to the area that I lost that pole, looked down at a tie off rope hanging from the dock and saw a ice jig stuck on it. I pulled it off the rope and attached to it was my other lost pole. I could not believe it. Took it home, took it apart, cleaned it up, oiled it, and it still works fine. True stories.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well that explains allot swone, they have a bigger net work now.

if i get skunked next time im out at mogadore, i thin the only thing going in the hole will be dynamite!!:S


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

My sanity! Haven't been the same since I first dropped a line through the ice years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Any of you guys remember this movie from about 20yrs ago Johnny Dangeresly? "FARGIN ICEHOLES"


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

hahahaaaa ya along with pitman i had to hear mouse's crying and whining. i was sick of it and ran to the harbor freight. id suggest gettin one of the magnets. it picks up 100lbs. and it was $5 and im gonna keep that with a rope in my bucket. hahahahahaaaa that was funny crap.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Dropped a flashlight through the hole while icin' at night. It stayed lit for about an hour. Before I dropped it in I was killin the gills. Had 40 keepers or so in 2 hours. After that not a bite.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sam that is some funny stuff. Know i know why i have trouble hitting the eyes at west branch. They still have my phone. Dam fish are smart. :B


----------



## CaptCanoe (Oct 7, 2008)

Last year was my first year icing...and while at mosquito i stepped out of my ice shanty to stretch my legs..and being the rookie i was didnt have any weight in or on my shanty...one good gust of wind and it blew half way down the lake to open water and sank.. couple of older guys there just smiled and pointed out at least i still had my cooler of fish and after a half hour of picking up my scattered gear was still able to fish..though embarraced..lol


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Capt C, you win the Grand Loser Award, that one will be hard to beat.We've all had that happen or had it close to happening on a windy day.I'll bet Taps was playing in your head as you watched the shanty slowly sink to become a bass condo...........Mark

PS. I lived in Chicago back in the late 90's and went to Navy Pier one day.At the entrance there's a plaque that states there are over 1700 planes that went down in Lake Michigan since O'Hare Airport was open.I wonder how many ice shanties had the same fate that are now laying at the bottom of Mosquito over the years.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, other than the occasionly hook or sinker dropped while trying to re-tie, or a keeper fish that takes a bad bounce, nothing...while fishin.
However, last week, i managed to loose my auger just checking the ice thickness.
Was standing on a dock, which is about 2 feet higher than the ice level. after cutting a few, found the ice to be about 3 inches. Well tried one further out in open water, only 2-1/2 thick. Having extremely dull auger blades, means you really hafta put some meat into the auger to get it to cut, and being 2 feet about the ice line, it puts one into an awkward stance, and a terrible situation when it comes to balance...and needless to say, when the auger cut through that thinner ice, it caught me off guard, and i bounced off the ice like a super ball. The auger never had a chance, i tried to hold on, but bouncing off the ice at the speed of light kinda loosend my grip. i was thourghly amazed i didnt go through the ice, hitting it that hard, but i managed to stay dry, just auger-less now...:S 

:G


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My pride and most of the "Big Ones"


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

My buddy dropped his Leatherman multi-tool down his hole while we were fishing LaDue. Before we left, we marked the hole with a stick and let it freeze so we could find it again. He went back by himself the next day with a strong magnet he had in his garage. He tied the magnet to a string, lowered it and sure enough he came up with it on his third try. 

I'm not that lucky.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

well i figured i would bring this thread back up to see what was lost recently!! i lost a pair of sun glass's off of catawba this year!


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

Me and a buddy were fishing my pond and i borrowed his fishing pole holder,when all of a sudden i had a big bite and when i set the hook the holder came off the pole and went right down the hole! he had a camera with him and after about 100 tries we hooked and got it back.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

I got the topper.

A few week ago I was fishing Up North and bite was slow. My buddy and I said i we don't get the crappie going an hour after dark we are gone. After it gets good and dark we only have a couple fish and say lets go. I stand up and slooooop me keys fall out of the pocket. Famous one bounce and down they go. 20 FT of water and pitch black. I let out a few choice words and phrases then say I better call home for the extra set. A few seconds later the only other guy out there asks if we have any bait. I hand mess of waxxies/eurolarve ect... out of the shanty ask if the guy has a magnet. He says 20 mins away at home, but doesn't sound to willing to make the drive.

He leaves and I go to make "the call". Fishin buddy says lets put our heads together. He ties on a large sweish pimple with treble and says give it a shot.
I half heartedly say we will give it a few tries,but this is a long shot at best. Sure enough four jigs in I have the keys. I wouldn't believe it if it didn't happen to me.

Also caught a pretty nice pike a few minutes later as we plucked the last tipup on the way out.

Keys are now tied to a string inside my jacket.

One in a million I tell ya. One in a million.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I didn't drop my keys, but I lost my first ice fishing item this year. I took my brother up to PI and he decided to play with the Aqua View. I kept telling him it is easiest if he uses the little tripod deal. He sets it up and can't figure out why it isn't staying put. I hand him the rubber stopper for the stand. I tell him to put it on, he refuses. About two minutes later the dreaded "plop" and I ask what was that. His response "Don't worry about it." Needless to say we laughed as on the monitor the little rubber stopper comes sinking into view. Oh well at least it wasn't anything to expensive.

i'd love to say I learned some type of lesson, but I didn't and I'm sure something else will be lost to the ice gods sooner than later.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Unfortunately I have to add rod&reel to this thread


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

spud bars, radios, lighters, lures, spreaders, dippseys, flashlights, matches, dip nets, ice dippers, creepers, glasses, poles, stove stokers, minnow buckets,............


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> I got the topper.
> 
> A few week ago I was fishing Up North and bite was slow. My buddy and I said i we don't get the crappie going an hour after dark we are gone. After it gets good and dark we only have a couple fish and say lets go. I stand up and slooooop me keys fall out of the pocket. Famous one bounce and down they go. 20 FT of water and pitch black. I let out a few choice words and phrases then say I better call home for the extra set. A few seconds later the only other guy out there asks if we have any bait. I hand mess of waxxies/eurolarve ect... out of the shanty ask if the guy has a magnet. He says 20 mins away at home, but doesn't sound to willing to make the drive.
> 
> ...


And the key fob still works!!!


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

My virginity. Did I mention I really love ice fishing?


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

The funniest story I remember was fishing on Lake LaSueAnn with my dad. We were catching some nice gills that day and decided to drill a partial hole in the ice to put the gills into since we didn't have a bucket to put them in. We drilled the hole just enough to let some water fill the hole but not enough to fully break thru the ice. Well we put what we thought was close to our limit of fish in the hole....I decided to check the fish around 2 that afternoon to see how many we had and realized that the ice had started to melt at the bottom of our "secure" hole and half of the fish had swam away to their freedom!! 

We thought we were done with our limit and now only had about 8 gills left! What a bummer!!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

just got back from 400 miles up north. kicked a rod down the hole on the way out of the shanty to check tip ups. next day, son in law lost his sunglasses down the hole. also the best fish of the trip. lost a shanty pole and the auger cover on the walk back.could have done that a lot closer to home.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

this is my first ice fishing season but Im not the unfortunate one... my buddy went with me to CJ a few weeks ago and lost a brand new cell, a pair of oakley sunglasses, his box of ice jigs, and a 12oz. bottle of pop... didnt catch much, but made for an entertaining day


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hillbilly910 said:


> Well, other than the occasionly hook or sinker dropped while trying to re-tie, or a keeper fish that takes a bad bounce, nothing...while fishin.
> However, last week, i managed to loose my auger just checking the ice thickness.
> Was standing on a dock, which is about 2 feet higher than the ice level. after cutting a few, found the ice to be about 3 inches. Well tried one further out in open water, only 2-1/2 thick. Having extremely dull auger blades, means you really hafta put some meat into the auger to get it to cut, and being 2 feet about the ice line, it puts one into an awkward stance, and a terrible situation when it comes to balance...and needless to say, when the auger cut through that thinner ice, it caught me off guard, and i bounced off the ice like a super ball. The auger never had a chance, i tried to hold on, but bouncing off the ice at the speed of light kinda loosend my grip. i was thourghly amazed i didnt go through the ice, hitting it that hard, but i managed to stay dry, just auger-less now...:S
> 
> :G


While trying to drill holes with a dull auger this year at CJ standing on the wooden docks above the ice, I did the same thing... bounced off the ice and slid a good 10ft from the dock, but the auger got snagged in the hole by the bend in the handle


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

a few years ago at catawba,on my dads 1st trip to erie,i hook up with a nice one ,my dad grabs my gaff and gets ready, sticks his arm down to the hole....... and you guessed it ...... down it went.i was pretty bummed about it but let it go. about an hour later he says i got one go i grabbed the other gaff and got ready. and to my surprise..... i gaffed my gaff!!! now this year at crane creek, my oldest sons 1st erie walleye i grabbed my gaff ,got ready, yeah you guessed it ....down it went..this time i didnt get it back. but i did catch a pimple my other son just lost when he put his rod over the heater.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Two weeks ago my son droped my steel ice skimmer down the hole. But I got it back today. Just went back, found the hole, and dropped a magnet down there on a string and retrived it. I was so relieved to get it back. It may have only cost a dollar from wal- mart but I really like that skimmer.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

All these stories remind me of how to catch a Polar Bear. You first drill a hole in the ice and spread peas around it. When the bear squats to take a pea you kick him in the ice hole !


----------

